# Liaison Internet de l'Ipod touch



## indochine (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté un Ipod touch 8 Go et suis en train de la tester.
La synchronisation avec i tune de l'i mac 20 pouces Intel core 2 duo fonctionne parfaitement.
La liaison Internet de l'Imac se fait par l'intermédiaire d'une liaison wifi vers un routeur netgear.
Pas de problème de liaison Internet.
Quand je lance Safari dans l'Ipod j'ai le message Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page car le serveur est introuvable.
Dans le paragraphe Réglages de l'pod le réseau wifi est reconnu. 
Aurais je oublié un paramètre quelque part


----------



## Alycastre (27 Novembre 2007)

indochine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai acheté un Ipod touch 8 Go et suis en train de la tester.
> La synchronisation avec i tune de l'i mac 20 pouces Intel core 2 duo fonctionne parfaitement.
> La liaison Internet de l'Imac se fait par l'intermédiaire d'une liaison wifi vers un routeur netgear.
> ...



Il est protégé, ton réseau ? Clé wep ?


----------



## fpoil (27 Novembre 2007)

peut être une saisie des dns dans l'ipod réglerait le problème


----------



## CBi (27 Novembre 2007)

ou peut-être as-tu fait une faute de frappe dans l'adresse de la page qui te sert de page d'accueil dans Safari...

En tous cas pas un problèmede connexion, sinon tu aurais : "vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet"


----------



## indochine (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Le réseau wifi a été reconnu par l'Ipod comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier message, donc clé wep acceptée.
le problème est,je crois,  lié à la reconnaissance des paramètres Internet.
La doc est très succinte , mais en cherchant sur support apple j'ai trouvé la solution ( qui n'était pas évidente) .
Dans réglage de l'Ipod on suit les flèches indiquant les différents paramètre de wifi et on arrive à un bouton intitulé "renouveler le bail". Après action sur ce bouton on obtient la page d'accueil de Google qui indique que l'on est connecté à internet.


----------



## Alycastre (27 Novembre 2007)

indochine a dit:


> Le réseau wifi a été reconnu par l'Ipod comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier message, donc clé wep acceptée.



Peut être, n'empêche qu'il ne faut pas confondre "voir" un réseau, et "pouvoir" y accéder ....


----------



## indochine (28 Novembre 2007)

Nous entrons dans une discussion philosophique!
Le réseau wifi était reconnu par l'Ipod (autorisation par clé WEp)
Pas de possibilité d'entrer dans mon compte Internet car les paramètres d'autorisation n'étaient pas présents. La commande renouveler le bail a rempli les champs manquants.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Itune sur Imac qui a toutes les informations ne les transmet pas à l'Ipod au cours d'une synchronisation.
Un détail supplémentaire. Le routeur NETGEAR gérant le wifi a les paramètres Internet permettant à mes trois ordinateurs de travailler en parallèle sans informations supplémentaires.l'Ipod dans ce cas ne se comporte pas comme un quatrième ordinateur.
Beaucoup de mystères!....
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Dramis (28 Novembre 2007)

tu as un filtre sur les mac adresse dans le routeur?


----------



## galileo (30 Novembre 2007)

Tu écris :

Le réseau wifi a été reconnu par l'Ipod comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon premier message, donc clé wep acceptée.
le problème est,je crois, lié à la reconnaissance des paramètres Internet.
La doc est très succinte , mais en cherchant sur support apple j'ai trouvé la solution ( qui n'était pas évidente) .
Dans réglage de l'Ipod on suit les flèches indiquant les différents paramètre de wifi et on arrive à un bouton intitulé "renouveler le bail". Après action sur ce bouton on obtient la page d'accueil de Google qui indique que l'on est connecté à internet.

Où as touvé cette info stp (adresse sur le site apple)

Moi je trouve bien le bouton renouveller le bail mais je clique il demande de confirmer ok et ... rien ne se passe ... pas d'accueil Google ou quoi ou qu'est et ça marche tjrs pas !

voilà ce que je fais : réglages > Wi Fi>je choisis mon reseau (numericable avec netgear reconnu merci) > petite flèche bleue >adresse IP je reste sur DHCP adresse ip est 192.XXX.X.12 masque de sous reseaok, routeur ok, DNS 2 sont indiqués, domaines de recherche c'est vide et identifiant client vide aussi (doit on les remplir ???)
en dessous renouveler le bail (mais ça ne fait rien) puis
HTTP Proxy désactivé

Voilà... Le plug and play sans doc cette fois ça le fait pas :-(

Merci...


----------

